# Gtb Help



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't know if anyone else has had any problems...but mine doesn't seem to have the power other cars have....

I have checked the radio settings....checked the motors I have been running both brushless..and brushed and my stuff is good....prolly the best stuff out there as the case the last time....

My question is anyone got any kick butt settings they wanna emial me that they have used to get this speedo to really rip......

The GTB has alot of different settings which are confusing to me...it has been a long time since I have had a speedo with these settings....and the only speedo I have ever dealt with of this nature was the Novak Cyclone....

Any help would be greatly appreciated.......

Kris


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

go through and put all your profiles to #1


----------



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

Why #1 in all the choices???? 

I'd like to know the differences between a low drive freq and a high drive freq?

Stuff like that....

Maybe I should call novak and see what they say eh???


Kris


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Krisfo, Novak's website has a page with definitions of things like low drive freq, high drive freq and a ton of other things.

try this link.... http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/glossary/index.html


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Kris, about all you can do is set drag brake, min brake- nothing that'll really affect the top-end performance. You can switch frequency, but that's with brushed motors only. 
If you're talking brushless, all I would suggest is taking the drag-brake off. (Allows the car to roll through the corners- it's not really the same effect you'd get from a brushed motor... I thought it was) The speed control isn't going to get you any more horsepower, frankly.


----------



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

I tried running my speedo in brushed mode at new castle.....

That is why I posted here.....I thank you Todd for the advice...will try it!!

And I will look at the info Ovaltrucker posted.....and apply it to the brushed profile......

Thanks Guys....

Kris


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Gear up!!


----------

